# NAC, Does it Work for You



## intrsrchng (Apr 30, 2013)

Hello,

I have very recently found about NAC, N-Acetyl Cysteine. What I am reading is encouraging, as it seems many find clear, moderate success with the substance, curbing their obsessions, etc.

Do any of you here currently take it? I just ordered a bottle of 600mg x 200 capsules. It should come in this week or next. I am excited to see how it may affect me. What can I expect? I'd like to get a feel for what the general population around here has experienced with NAC.

I have mild OCD. My issues are more of the obsessive variety. Each day I worry that I am losing my mind, either by way of schizophrenia, bipolar, or borderline personality disorder. To be sure, I am seeing a psychologist and I have none of these issues. I also seem to have a bit of relationship OCD (ROCD), in which I might fear my partner will betray me, that I will betray her, that I don't really love her even though I think that I do, etc. All of these things are not life-haltingly horrific but they certainly shake me up at times and are constantly worrisome. I hate being stuck in this cycle of fear and am excited for anything that might take the edge off.

Thank you for reading this.


----------

